# 240SX USA version... Engine problems?



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

I was gonna get another car, but heard that that car had a LOT of problems.

So I'm interested in a 240SX. I was wondering if there would be a LOT of problems with buying a 1991-1994 240SX?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Like what kind of problems? I've had NO mechanical problems with my 1991 240SX LE at all.

Dave



dugrant153 said:


> *I was gonna get another car, but heard that that car had a LOT of problems.
> 
> So I'm interested in a 240SX. I was wondering if there would be a LOT of problems with buying a 1991-1994 240SX? *


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

ive also had no problems - 92 240sx se


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a used 240sx with 128k on it. I have the same problems as any other cars with high miles on them. 

*Heating* - my clutch fan is going so I am swapping it out. It will be replaced with electric fans.

*Suspension* - the shocks and springs were worn. They were replaced as well as the lower arms and the TC rods. Most people do it anyway. Who doesn't want a stiff/slammed car?

*Interior* - the driver's seat has a tear in it. The steering wheel was worn. The shift knob was worn. They are all being replaced slowly.

*Transmission* - my clutch throw out bearing was going. I wanted a stronger clutch anyway so they were both installed.

I still have some items to hit. I have pads and rotors to install. I want the car to be built up and ready for the SR.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

the person that it before me totally trashed mine but I have fixed comepletely and it rar that I ll run into something wrong but overall its been good


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

The early 90's 240's are GREAT cars! I recommend them to everyone.

I ran mine over 200,000 miles before it died. Tried to fix it, but realized that the timing chain guides broke from fatigue, and the timing chain wore through the coolant port wall...and the rest is history.

Point is, I sold a car with less miles and got less money for it to buy the 240sx with 100,000 miles. That car was absolutely wonderful!

The only work outside of maintenance I put into it was a new clutch, and a strange reoccuring snapping of the passenger side power window motor cable. Small problems for cars with that many miles!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I love my '91 coupe. Handles great! Even with bone-stock suspension and blown struts.

If you plan to do a swap, stay away from 89-90...later years are easier. 300ztt brakes bolt up and stop on a dime!

Highly recommend an early model 240.

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

their u go man hope its enuff to get u goin


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

1510 said:


> *I ran mine over 200,000 miles before it died. Tried to fix it, but realized that the timing chain guides broke from fatigue, and the timing chain wore through the coolant port wall...and the rest is history.*


This is exactly what happened to mine. The chain ate through my outer timing chain guide and dropped all the pieces into the oil pan. Ironically, my odometer is just a few hundred miles over exactly 200,000 miles.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i had the timing chain problem. fixed that. runs great now. 
my speedo and tach act up now and then. also the stupid foam wing caused the hatch to rust 
my drivers side seatbely sensor has a short and dings at me sometimes. thats about it. 
mine is a 90 with 74,000 miles


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I also had a chain guide problem but had it repaired for less than $40. They just removed the top chain guide (which broke) per a Nissan TSB (technical service bulletin)...problem fixed!

300ztt brake swap rocks!!!

laterz...Jody


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *I also had a chain guide problem but had it repaired for less than $40. They just removed the top chain guide (which broke) per a Nissan TSB (technical service bulletin)...problem fixed!*


Was your car one of the lucky VIN's that was fixed through the recall? For some reason, they didn't feel like doing it for my VIN range. Assholes.



rudeboy said:


> *also the stupid foam wing caused the hatch to rust*


Yup, I forgot about that, mine did the same thing. I took mine off, and i'm going to have the holes shaved off once I get it running. Probably going to put drift or drag wing on it.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

BuudWeizErr said:


> *Was your car one of the lucky VIN's that was fixed through the recall? For some reason, they didn't feel like doing it for my VIN range. Assholes.*


No. I actually thought my motor was toast because it started making that, "clak-clak-clak" noise like I'd spun a rod.

But the vin does start with a J, which means it was made in Japan, as opposed to a 1 or 3 which indicates Smyrna, TN or Mexico respectively. Sometin like that 

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

I also fell victim to the timing chain problem, sold the car for 800bux didnt wanna mess with it....I now regret it...


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

damn, that sucks. i bet the lady i bought mine from thinks the same thing


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

ka24et and ka24det are torque monsters


----------

